# Rear Suspension Lock Out - Useful? Necessary?



## Hunyak (Dec 20, 2014)

I got myself a plush, FS, 27+ bike for my old bones. I test rode a pro model but bought the base version. I was under the impression that the rear shocks were identical on both machines. The Pro model had a lock out lever for the rear suspension, my bike does not. 

Is it worth it for me to upgrade my shock to have the lock out for climbs?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Some older FS bike designs used to bob like crazy, so a lockout was a big deal. Designs have improved greatly, but there is still some loss of efficiency in the rear when climbing. Whether or not you find it bothersome is your call.

Which make & model BTW? Someone with the same bike may be able to help.


----------



## Hunyak (Dec 20, 2014)

My bike is the Intense ACV. From what I've heard and read, the rear suspension is supposed to be decent for climbing without the lock out. My curiosity is piqued because the pro version has the lock out.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

My rear shock locks and I never use it. The difference in efficiency on smooth trails is minimal, not even noticeable and or rougher trails and climbs it's better with the suspension working.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

I almost never use my lockout. I had to replace the rear shock on my bike because it had a bad habit of locking itself out, and I didn't always notice right away. I know I had to have hit several sizeable drops with it locked out, and it was sayonara shock. They don't make THAT big a difference for most riders, and it's one more thing to worry about.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Do u like to climb standing? Lockout is hugely useful if so, regardless of the suspension design


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I never lock out my rear shock.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Haggis said:


> Do u like to climb standing? Lockout is hugely useful if so, regardless of the suspension design


Here Is where I relied on my rear lockout.

Once I started riding around locked out often I moved to a Hard Tail Plus bike..

Is It worth the cost to upgrade to a shock with a lock out ?
Tuff question.

My lock out had a bar mounted remote and my current Hard tail has one for the fork, I use it all the time.
My Old Scott full suspension did not have a remote for the rear,,hated reaching down and often did not on short punchy climbs But I still locked out the rear on longer climbs...
Even though I stayed seated on longer climbs I feel It was a great help..
Again The handle bar mounted remote was a must have for me,,

I got a rather busy cock pit for a hard tail but I would not have It any other way..
Left side, brake lever, dropper post and fork lock out,, neat, tidy and trouble free,
Right side just a brake and a shift lever. 1x11 doncha know


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't anymore because I always forget to unlock it!


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep that was me today. I finished my ride and realized that I had the shock in the firmest position. My shock (a DVO Topaz) doesn't have a true full lockout, but I was a bit curious as to why it felt so firm...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I use to lock mine out on the 2 mile road ride to my local trail but now I don't bother. I don't really notice any difference.


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

I notice more of a difference in the fork than the shock. I'm faster on technical climbs with everything unlocked. If riding on the road I will lock both. Anything in between is hit and miss. Personally I'd much rather spend my money on wheel and/or tire upgrades. Or a dropper post if it didn't come with one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

autosmith said:


> I notice more of a difference in the fork than the shock. I'm faster on technical climbs with everything unlocked. If riding on the road I will lock both. Anything in between is hit and miss. Personally I'd much rather spend my money on wheel and/or tire upgrades. Or a dropper post if it didn't come with one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too post my fastest climbs with everything fully open....except MAYBE on a road, which I don't time, and who cares?

If I could have a remote, I'd pay extra for one that sets different rebounds! I'd love it if I could have fast rebound for the descents and slow for the climb, but nobody makes one.


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

Needing a lockout is indicative of a poor suspension design and/or poor pedaling technique IMO. Plenty of bikes that have a decent pedaling platform without needing to lockout the shock and basically disable your rear suspension. If you're a horrendous pedal masher or the design sucks and you're getting excessive pedal bob then you may consider "upgrading" to a shock with lockout.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

On the road or on the trail lockout is totally useless to me and it screws up the geometry by making the bike too high. I dont get pedal bob when grinding up a hill and I only stand up to try and make it over an obstacle or encountering a really steep section.

I can see it being useful for those who like to stand up to pedal but for me its a gimmick and does more harm than good. The "trail/pedal" mode is far more valuable to have on a shock.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I have a Santa Cruz 5010 and 2 29er HT. I rarely lock out the 5010 rear suspension when climbing. My 2 HT bikes climb better, but the 5010 is not too bad. Just more weight (7lbs over my geared HT) and less efficient as I can watch the suspension moving as I pedal. That said I did lock out the rear and front for a 4 mile road climb. On the trails I just don't feel the need. Any benefit I gain from it being locked out I lose when I start hitting rocks and not taking advantage of it. I if I am smooth trails I just use the HT bikes. 


So it could be considered a "nice to have", but not certainly not required for well designed bikes.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

If there's a smooth, long climb, I use the lock-out.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> I don't anymore because I always forget to unlock it!


That right there Is the main reason I got on a Hard Tail plus bike..

I figured since I'm doing entire rides forgetting to unlock the rear why even ride the Full squish..
I am faster everywhere on my plus bike


----------



## Rockbrook (Apr 17, 2015)

I use the lockout when I feel I need every bit of efficiency out of my pedals haha, example. Usually have about 2 miles of pavement to and from my trails so on the way home I throw that lockout on to help me get back home lol.


----------



## Hunyak (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you all for the input. I'll ride what I have and see how it works out. I'm a decent climber on the road and I hope to be able to climb well on the dirt & rocks.


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hunyak said:


> I got myself a plush, FS, 27+ bike for my old bones. I test rode a pro model but bought the base version. I was under the impression that the rear shocks were identical on both machines. The Pro model had a lock out lever for the rear suspension, my bike does not.
> 
> Is it worth it for me to upgrade my shock to have the lock out for climbs?


Useful, Sometimes. 
Necessary, No


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

A lockout is about the last thing I would care about on a rear shock. YMMV.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I never use mine.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

RS VR6 said:


> I never use mine.


Which is reflected in your times.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

phlegm said:


> Which is reflected in your times.


Was that supposed to be a zinger?

Not everybody is wired that way.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

It was, and I know RS, so no harm done.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Zing!


----------

